# Super Amplificador de 50 Watts



## piratex45 (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola amigos del Foro. Quiero compartir con ustedes este circuito que al menos para mi es el que menos distorsión y ruido he visto en mi larga vida.
Esta sacado del libro Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook del genial Douglas Self.
El autor analiza las 8 principales causas de la distorsion y paso a paso las va corrigiendo, haciendo uso de las mas inteligentes y depuradas técnicas del diseño y el análisis llegando finalmente al circuito final.

​
Lo destacable es que cual si fuera una novela de misterio va detectando a cada uno de los culpables y los va domando sin recurrir a circuitos complejos. 
El circuito final es de una sencillez asombrosa y usa todos transistores comunes.
Espero que a los de la vieja generacion que nos gustan los amplificadores con componentes discretos y a los jóvenes devotos de los TDA los pueda entusiasmar como para que lo armen y me cuenten los resultados. Creo que vale la pena.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2011)

El único problema con ese amplificador es el ajuste de la polarización estática, por que se hace midiendo la distorsión de salida y para eso, D. Self usa un distorsímetro de super-ultra-primer-nivel, ya que es el único instrumento que puede medir los niveles de distorsión que se generan y se busca de sumergir la distorsión bajo el piso de ruido del amplificador.
Lo malo con esto es que cualquier otro ajuste del bias solo produce un amplificador un poco mejor que los convencionales....


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 21, 2011)

Sí ezavalla, estoy de acuerdo con vos en lo del bias, es un componente importante en la distorsión final, pero sigo destacando los análisis y las soluciones adoptadas en todas las etapas, incluida la de salida.
Si bien no hay ser humano capaz de oir tan bajos niveles de ruido y distorsión me maravilla el ejercicio intelectual de investigar los problemas y encontrar la solución. El tipo es un grande.!!!
Un abrazo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2011)

Se ve realmente como un amplificador discreto comun, creo que podría trabajar bien pero no creo que tenga realmente mucha diferencia en comparacion con cualquier otro amplificador discreto que se pudiera construir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2011)

piratex45 dijo:


> Sí ezavalla, estoy de acuerdo con vos en lo del bias, es un componente importante en la distorsión final, pero sigo destacando los análisis y las soluciones adoptadas en todas las etapas, incluida la de salida.
> *Si bien no hay ser humano capaz de oir tan bajos niveles de ruido y distorsión me maravilla el ejercicio intelectual de investigar los problemas y encontrar la solución. El tipo es un grande.!!!*
> Un abrazo.


De eso no me cabe ninguna duda!!!!! El análisis de Self sobre la causas de la distorsión y los mecanismos de solución que propone son algo interesantísimo, por la performance y por la simpleza.
Yo me he visto tentado muchas veces de encarar el diseño del PCB del "Blameless" de Self, pero debo reconocer que si bien es simple, yo no tengo los medios para ajustarlo tal como se debe y eso me ha "demostivado" a hacerlo.

Saludos!

PD: En Enero estuve en San Martín de los Andes...QUE LUGAR TAN BONITO!!!!!!! Me encantaría vivir allí!!!!!


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 22, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Se ve realmente como un amplificador discreto comun, creo que podría trabajar bien pero no creo que tenga realmente mucha diferencia en comparacion con cualquier otro amplificador discreto que se pudiera construir.



Justamente Ferchito eso es lo destacable de este diseño tiene la misma sencillez de los otros, pero si miras el adjunto de mi post vas a ver las cifras de distorsion y ruido, y ahi es donde deja de ser un amplificador como cualquier otro. 0.0006% de distorsion y -117dB de ruido no es algo que se encuentre todos los dias.
Saludos



ezavalla dijo:


> Yo me he visto tentado muchas veces de encarar el diseño del PCB del "Blameless" de Self, pero debo reconocer que si bien es simple, yo no tengo los medios para ajustarlo tal como se debe y eso me ha "desmotivado" a hacerlo.


Dale ezavalla animate y armalo, aunque no lo puedas ajustar a la perfeccion será el que mejor suene de los que hayas hecho. Despues me contás.
Aca en mi pueblo conseguir componentes, placa virgen, percloruro y demas es mas dificil que esquiar de espalda en chancletas.!!! 
Abrazos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 22, 2011)

piratex45 dijo:


> Justamente Ferchito eso es lo destacable de este diseño tiene la misma sencillez de los otros, pero si miras el adjunto de mi post vas a ver las cifras de distorsion y ruido, y ahi es donde deja de ser un amplificador como cualquier otro. 0.0006% de distorsion y -117dB de ruido no es algo que se encuentre todos los dias.
> Saludos



Pues si piratex en eso si tienes razon, pero en el momento de construirlo quisiera saber si derrepente aparte de este diagrama de 50W no tendrias otro algo mas potente, tal vez por los 100 o 150W? Realmente si me parece un buen diagrama y lo construiria luego de armar otros tantos que tengo en cola.

Aunque la inquietud por ver su operacion puede adelantar los hechos y lo termine ensayando primero que los demas montajes.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Piratex sin duda desde el punto de vista investigativo y como desarrollo sin duda que es interesante
Pero como dijo Ezavalla, si no se dispones del instrumento adecuado que no es para nada barato y no tan fácil de conseguir y lo extremadamente crítico del ajuste lo pone totalmente fuera del alcance de la mayoria de nosotros para ponerlo en prácitca......

Pero la mejora obtenida frente a diseños clásicos tampoco es tan sustancial
Estoy tratando de conseguir una información que podria ser de gran utilidad para hacer una comparativa, la cual se hizo con este amplificador y uno que fue desarrollado por Philips Elcoma, tomando como base el diseño de la RCA, aqui fue introducido por Fapesa como un amplificador de 50W de alta calidad, calidad que se nota desde el momento de conectarlo, lamentablemente no tuvo la difusión que merecio entre otras cosas porque llego aqui poco antes de que finalizara drásticamente la era de oro del audio en la argentina, luego se hizo una versión de 100W que mantiene una notable calidad en todo el rango de audio... y es un circuito que tiene doble bostrap
Contrastando el amplificador posteado con el que hago referencia, y te dire que no logra ventaja significativa y en algunos aspectos pierde, para lograr aún una mejora se que se hizo un piloto con espejos de corriente y otros agregados, que junto a una tensión de alimentación un poco mayor y una limitación de la potencia la THD queda en valores muy infimos, no necesitando nada especial para su ajuste, por lo que no es crítico para nada.....

Conclusión, una excelene idea que precisamente la idea termian limitando la posibilidad de llevarlo a la práctica por cualquier aficionado, siendo más práctico el emencionado amplificador que tiene una notable calidad de audio y una cifra de ruido muy reducia frente a otros semejantes, no perdiendo calidad por la dispersión de carácteristicas de los componentes garantizando un correcto funcionamiento con solo respetar los materiales utilzados que también son bastantes comunes


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 25, 2011)

Esperamos ansiosamente la información que estás buscando. No tanto como para salir corriendo a construirlo sino para disfrutar de los análisis comparativos entre ambos y por que no, simularlos en el Multisim y jugar un poco con los valores y ajustes.
Saludos.


----------



## raddm (Nov 22, 2011)

Alguno lo armó y le funcionó?

Particularmente lo quiero hacer funcionar con una fuente de +/-50v para que entregue 100W rms a la salida pero resulta que el MPSA06 del VAS se quema.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2011)

Lo que demuestra lo que vengo insistiendo hace tiempo, más alla que a algunos les moleste, pero es real,
Modificar un amplificador requiere, de sólidos conocimientos de electrónica y en particular de audio, no basta con subir la tensión o poner transistores en paralelo.

Quien diseño un amplificado poniendo en práctica todo su conocimiento, debio realizar calculos, pruebas ensayos, correcciones más pruebas-ensayos y asi.

y cuando digo ensayo es colocar el amplificador bajo prueba con instrumentación, hay que saber al dedillo que función cumple cada etapa, para cada etapa siempre hay cosas que dan mejoras por un lado y perdidas por el otro, hay contraposiciones, lo que lleva llevar a cada etapa a un adecuado balance de performance y de conpromiso en diferentes aspectos que si no se conocen, ni siquiera intentarlo.

Lograr que una etapa funcione no lo es todo ya que la siguiente etapa afectara el conjunto y cuando llegue el momento de la realimentación todo puede ir al traste.

De echo es muy fácil que un amplificador oscile y no amplifique, hay toda una serie de cosas a tener en cuenta en el diseño y requiere poder ver las cosas de forma puntual sin perder el esquema global de vista y no pasar de cietas condiciones que lo sabe un diseñador si no se tendra un bonito oscilador.

Tu intentas darle más potencia ha un diseño que ya de por si tiene cierta complicación para lograr calidad, y como Dijo Ezavalla requiere de un instrumento que esta bastante lejos de un aficionado y encima tu prentendes aumentarle la potencia?

O no has leido todo o no has entendido nada, me inclino por ambas a la vez


----------



## raddm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hoy me di cuenta que simulando en el spice el mpsa06 del vas sobrepasa el pd de la hoja de dato. Es posible que con un transistor equivalente en el beta mas las caracteristicas de señal necesarias pero con un pd superior al mpsa06, precisamente un encapsulado distinto al to92, funcione ok a 100w.


----------



## tbobreak (Nov 26, 2011)

interesante amplificador, aun que deberia tener una distorcion considerable, ya que es clase b, y apesar de eso tiene muy buenos parametros aun superiores a amplificadores actuales de hi-end, ya me baje ese libro que mencionas,  ya que quiero aprender a diseñar amplificadores, saludoss


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2011)

Clase B? de donde? su polarización es delicada pero no es un clase B, ya que para cualquier buen oido, la distorción por cruce es inadmisible


----------



## tbobreak (Nov 27, 2011)

ahi en el diagrama dice que e sun amplificador clase B, por eso lo dije, y si la verdad es que soy  algo fino en mis oidos,   ajja y la distorsion no e snada agrdable


----------



## piratex45 (Nov 28, 2011)

raddm dijo:


> Alguno lo armó y le funcionó?
> 
> Particularmente lo quiero hacer funcionar con una fuente de +/-50v para que entregue 100W rms a la salida pero resulta que el MPSA06 del VAS se quema.



Hola raddm, concuerdo en todo lo dicho por Pandacba en su post #11. Este circuito es el resultado de un profundo y muy detallado estudio de las etapas que lo componen. Si pudieras conseguir el libro de Douglas Self y lo leyeras con atencion verias los sutiles detalles de diseño que fueron tenidos en cuenta para llegar a algo tan perfecto, por mas que le hagas algunos cambios para que duplique la potencia de salida y logres que funcione estarias perdiendo las exepcionales propiedades de bajo ruido y distorsion que lo caracterizan.
Corrientes de polarizacion de las diferentes etapas, tiempos de encendido-apagado de los transistores de salida, rise time, excursion de señal en cada etapa, etc. son solo algunas de las cosas que se verian modificadas para peor al querer obtener mas potencia de ese diseño.
Con dos integrados TDA 7294 en puente podes tener 100W y muy buen sonido, me atrevo a suponer que sonaria mejor que la modificacion que quieres hacer de este circuito.
Saludos. Piratex


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

tbobreak dijo:


> ahi en el diagrama dice que e sun amplificador clase B, por eso lo dije, y si la verdad es que soy  algo fino en mis oidos,   ajja y la distorsion no e snada agrdable



Te fijas en lo que dice el epigrafe y no en lo que dice el resto?

Porque mejor no lees el articulo o el libro de su creador y luego me dices?

En muchos libros, ponen asi clase B, cuando se trata de un clase AB, pero claro si no lees demasiado es muy dificil que lo sepas, habras notado que eres el único que lo tomo asi, es eviedente que los demás leyeron y saben de eso, por lo que no les llamo la atención para nada..


----------



## tbobreak (Nov 28, 2011)

ajajaj calmado pandacba, espero y mis comentarios no te hagan molestar, yo solo lo vi en la imagen y por eso me guie, y la verdad no se mucho sobre diseño, apenas  comienzo,   aun que siempre me ah gustado el diseño, algun buen libro que me recomiendes? ademas del ya mencionado?


----------



## raddm (Nov 29, 2011)

Gracias capo.

Te comento, lo estamos armando en el laboratorio de sonidao de la facu. Es parte de un proyecto para otros temas mas complicados pero justo dimos con este circuito que cumple con unos requisitos.

Te hago una consulta mas, si no te molesta. Ya que en este foro hay gente con mucha practica en el armado y ademas todos tienen buena onda, tal vez me puede dar una mano, siempre y cuando no lo vea como una obligacion.

El tema de ruido, es decir, si a la señal de salida tenes un ruido de unos 30 mv de pico, por donde empezarias a mirar para resolverlo? Por lo menos para tener una info mas y comparar si lo que estamos haciendo tiene sentido.

Gracias,


Abrazo!


Rodrigo.-









piratex45 dijo:


> Hola raddm, concuerdo en todo lo dicho por Pandacba en su post #11. Este circuito es el resultado de un profundo y muy detallado estudio de las etapas que lo componen. Si pudieras conseguir el libro de Douglas Self y lo leyeras con atencion verias los sutiles detalles de diseño que fueron tenidos en cuenta para llegar a algo tan perfecto, por mas que le hagas algunos cambios para que duplique la potencia de salida y logres que funcione estarias perdiendo las exepcionales propiedades de bajo ruido y distorsion que lo caracterizan.
> Corrientes de polarizacion de las diferentes etapas, tiempos de encendido-apagado de los transistores de salida, rise time, excursion de señal en cada etapa, etc. son solo algunas de las cosas que se verian modificadas para peor al querer obtener mas potencia de ese diseño.
> Con dos integrados TDA 7294 en puente podes tener 100W y muy buen sonido, me atrevo a suponer que sonaria mejor que la modificacion que quieres hacer de este circuito.
> Saludos. Piratex


----------



## piratex45 (Dic 1, 2011)

raddm dijo:


> El tema de ruido, es decir, si a la señal de salida tenes un ruido de unos 30 mv de pico, por donde empezarias a mirar para resolverlo? Por lo menos para tener una info mas y comparar si lo que estamos haciendo tiene sentido.
> Rodrigo.-



No es ninguna molestia raddm, para eso está el foro.

Los ruidos presentes a la salida pueden tener muchas causas.
Ver la señal de ruido con el osciloscopio es el primer paso para tratar de solucionarlo.
Si es de 50Hz y la entrada está puesta a masa puede deberse a insuficiente fitrado de las alimentaciones principalmente en las 2 primeras etapas, la etapa de potencia se lo banca bastante bien.
Otro factor a tener en cuenta es el layout y grosor de las pistas del circuito impreso, principalmente las de 0 volts y ademas tener en cuenta que una buena tecnica de diseño indica que estas pistas de 0 volt de cada etapa deben juntarse en un solo punto de donde sale un único y grueso cable al 0 de la fuente.
Siguiendo con los 50 Hz otra fuente de ruido puede ser el transformador y los cables de conexión a la red de alimentación que via campo magnetico pueden inducir ruido en las primeras etapas.
Si el ruido es de alta frecuencia se está en presencia de algun tipo de oscilación que puede deberse a la ubicación de los componentes en la plaqueta y/o las pistas del impreso.
Como el diseño está super probado no puede oscilar por otro motivo que no sea ese.
Así a la distancia es lo que se me ocurre decirte. Espero que te sea de ayuda.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

Si el ruido es de 30mV en la salida,  y si bien depende si es con entrada en corto o no es demasiado bajo.
Suponiendo que sea señal captada en la entrada si se lo divide por la ganancia de todo el equipo es despreciable.

No existe 0 ruido, debido a muchos factores, las resistencias producen ruido, los capacitores y los mismos semiconductores.

Para que tengan una idea buscate la hoja de datos del LM87, que es un excelente pre de audio de muy buena calidad alli habla del ruido y de su nivel y da la cifra de ruido, eso te puede orientar mejor

Tal vez les resulte poco conocido la relación Señal/Ruido que se mide en db


----------

